# Was mache ich mit der Seerose?



## jule (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mich gerade vorgestellt habe... nun also meine erste Frage 

Vielleicht ist es in dem anderen Thread schon aufgefallen, wir haben eine riesen Seerose und ich weiß nicht recht was machen. Ich weiß nicht was das für eine Art ist und eine Blüte hatte sie letztes Jahr auch nur ganz kurz. Sie befindet sich in der Tiefwasserzone die eh schon nicht groß ist und dazu sicher mit dicken Schlammschichten bezogen (da kam ich ja nicht ran) wenn ich sie entferne, mache ich da den Fischen was? Hauen die ab?

So sah sie im September aus - also irgendwie "Mehrstöckig" 

 

und das sieht man jetzt davon

 

 

Es liegen schon wieder so viele Blätter übereinander, das kann doch nicht "normal" sein? Oder?

Vermutlich liegt die da seit eben 14 Jahren. Soll ich die raus nehmen und teilen? Kann ich damit die Folie beschädigen? Ich habe so schiss vor einem Leck im Teich (der sitzt oberhalb der Straße) direkt an den Garagen... also einen Meter hinter dem Teichrand gehen die Garagendächer los.

Ich komme in den Bereich nicht so einfach, muss mit einem Stock den Korb angeln, der lässt sich aber bewegen, das habe ich probiert. aber direkt zugänglichist es da nicht.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Grüße

Jule


----------



## Brittami (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo und Willkommen!

Was schwimmt denn da? Ist das schon ein Pflanzkorb?
Ich als Laie würde sie rausfischen, es sieht so "eng" aus auf den Fotos an der Stelle und wenn sie in der - wie du schreibst - sowieso schon "nicht grossen Tiefwasserzone" steht, würde ich den lieber den Fischen lassen... 
Wo ist denn der Bachlauf, steht die Seerose da irgendwie in der Strömung? Ich meine, die mögen kein bewegtes Wasser.....

Ob die Folie beschädigt ist, kann man natürlich so nicht sagen, aber hat hier schon einmal bei jemandem eine Seerose die Teichfolie beschädigt? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen....?

LG und schön, daß Du Dich so bemühst, es den Fischen (so sie denn schon mal drin sind) eine schönere Zeit zu bescheren. 

Britta


----------



## jule (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Britta, 

ja, das ist der Pflanzkorb. Aber auch drum herum wachsen überall die Blätter. Wenn ich das Rhizom richtig als solches erkannt habe, dann ist es so dick wie mein Unterarm (und das ist kein Unterärmchen ) darum schließe ich ja auch darauf, dass sie einfach von Anfang an drin ist und man ihr nie Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt hat. 

Ich habe mal im Netz gelesen wie man sie teilt, aber würde man dann die ganze Pflanze teilen und alles wieder einsetzte? Ist doch zu viel, oder? Ich will ja keinen Seerosenteich  Ist es jetzt schon zu spät zum Teilen? Ich muss wegen einer OP gerade noch langsam tun, kann ich das in 2-3 Wochen auch noch machen? 

Ach mensch, Fragen über Fragen... Sorry


----------



## MarkusP (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
für Seerosen ist Mai und Juni die beste Pflanzzeit. Du kannst die gesamte Seerose jetzt also problemlos aus dem Teich holen und teilen. Ein schönes Teilstück würde ich dann wieder einpflanzen, dann hat diese frisch gepflanzte Seerose wieder richtig Platz zum wachsen und blühen.


----------



## jule (30. Apr. 2015)

Ok, das kommt mir dann ja entgegen 

Aber warum soll ich sie jetzt schon raus holen? Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? Ich hole sie raus wenn ich sie teile und setze sie dann direkt wieder ein... 

DANKE Markus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Apr. 2015)

Hi Jule,

aus dem Wasser ragende Blätter zeigen an das für eine Seerose die Wassertiefe viel zu gering geworden ist. Steht der Pflanztopf noch auf der Folie, oder ist er aufgeschwommen? Aufgrund der Blattmasse wird das wohl eine der alten starkwüchsigen Marliacea-Hybriden sein, das sind die die immer preiswert im Gartencenter ect.  vertickt werden. Da sollte von Pflanzsubstrat im Topf bis zur Wasseroberfläche min. 40-50cm Raum sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Küstensegler (30. Apr. 2015)

MarkusP schrieb:


> für Seerosen ist Mai und Juni die beste Pflanzzeit.


*Guck auf den Kalender* - stelle fest -> fast Mai : Uii Weihnachten schon vorbei, Schwalben schon da -  
Na dann los

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## jule (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Frank, 

der ist komplett aufgeschwommen. Drunter sind aber Wurzeln, Blätter, Strunkteile... Die 50 cm hat sie an der Stelle sicher, aber ich werde sie jetzt einfach mal im Mai / Juni raus nehmen und teilen. Ich denke dass da zig Stellen raus komen, wo Blätter wachsen - dann muss ich mal sehen was ich damit mache! 

Eine Gefahr für die Folie stellt das Entnehmen aber nicht dar? Klar schwimmt der Korb jetzt schon oben, aber wenn ich die ganze "Masse" da jetzt raus hole... die Seerose / Rhizom / Wurzeln haben mit der Folie nix am Hut, sie sitzen nur oben auf? 

DANKE


----------



## jule (30. Apr. 2015)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> *Guck auf den Kalender* - stelle fest -> fast Mai : Uii Weihnachten schon vorbei, Schwalben schon da -
> Na dann los
> 
> Grüße
> Carlo



Carlo... nix na dann los... Jule Blinddarm raus vor zwei Wochen... böses Bauch AUA und gerade soll ich noch langsam tun  

ich und langsam schließt sich eh aus, aber das Monster da raus heben, damit sollte ich noch etwas warten


----------



## ina1912 (30. Apr. 2015)

Mal den netten Nachbarn fragen.... und als Belohnung eines der Teilstücke abgeben!
lg ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Apr. 2015)

Hi Jule,

die Wurzeln und Rhizome haften nicht an der Folie, es sei denn da ist irgendwo ne Falte im Rhizom eingewachsen. (da muß man das Rhizom halt auseinanderbrechen) Bei den Gitterkorb kannst eigentliche alles abtrennen was aus dem Korb rausgwachsen ist (auch den ganzen Wurzelfilz untendrunter). So wird das Ding dann auch handlicher und die Reste lassen sich auch leichter in Einzelteilen aus dem Teich ziehen. Von den Triebköpfen dann einen schönen mit einem Stück Rhizom dran zum Neupflanzen nehmen - die Schnittstelle kann man mit Holzkohlepulver desinfizieren - und den Rest kompostieren/verschenken ect.

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Jule.

Wenn das Teil so wuchert, würde ich mir überlegen, ob ich nicht lieber vom Fachhändler eine weniger wüchsige Sorte kaufe und so nur noch das eine mal diesen Stress mit raus heben, teilen, neu einpflanzen und wieder versenken habe.
Nur so als Tipp. 
Wir hatten im alten Teich so ein Monster und am Ende musste der Kran ran zum raus heben. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/alter-teich.2/
Alternativ mal hier etwas später im Jahr die Augen im Flohmarkt aufhalten. Da kommen immer mal überzählige Pflanzen bestimmter Sorten von den
Usern rein, die weniger wuchern.


----------



## jule (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

gestern habe ich es nun tatsächlich gewagt... 

 

dass sie groß ist war uns ja klar... aber zu zweit haben wir den Korb nur mit gaaaanz viel Kraft und Füße in die Wand stemmen aus dem Wasser bekommen  zum Glück lag sie nicht zu weit weg vom Rand! 

 

Es grünt und blüht an allen Ecken und Enden, aber wirklich ran kam man kaum... in dem Krob lagen dazu noch größere Kiesel die es erschwert haben das Rhizom zu ertasten.

Ich habe jetzt ein paar Teilstücke weg und hoffe das klappt wenn ich diese wieder setze. Wieviele würdet ihr rein machen? Drei oder ist das zu viel? Ist ja auch noch eine drin (im rechten Teil des Teichs)

 

 

habe versucht die zu erwischen wo viele kleine Triebe dran sind und hoffe dass sie damit gut anwachsen


----------



## jule (9. Mai 2015)

Ach und Annett, die Bilder bei euch sind beeindruckend... da bin ich ja froh, dass wir gehandelt haben ehe es so weit war  hier käme kein Bagger her, ein Teil des Gartens sind begrünte Garagen... wir nutzen die Treppen... dann hätte man wohl einen Kran holen müssen 

Aber nu ist sie raus und die nächste wird einfach nicht mehr so groß

Habt Dank für eure Antworten, damit und mit Hilfe der Onlinevideos wusste ich zumindest genau was zu tun ist


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2015)

Hi Jule,

da sieht man auch mal wieder das selbst Töpfe/Körbe nicht so viel nutzen um Wucherer dauerhaft zu bändigen

einer von den Triebköpfen reicht voll und ganz aus um schnell wieder eine große Seerose zu bekommen - gerade alte Seerosensorten sind wenn sie genug Nährstoffe bekommen ein regelrechtes Unterwasserunkraut - sieht man ja an der Mutterpflanze. Die hat wahrscheinlich den ganzen Dreck der im Wasser landete (Laub, Staub ect) komplett verarbeitet

MfG Frank


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jule, 
Da fällt mir nur eins zu ein WOW,  sowas habe ich ja noch nie gesehen. Eigentlich ist das ein echtes Prachtexemplar ;-)
Ich würde mir nur einen Ableger einpflanzen, wächst ja wieder nach.
Liebe Grüße Melanie


----------



## jule (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen

 

ich wollt euch mal zeigen was aus dem kleinen Rhizomstück geworden ist, welches ich abgetrennt und neu eingesetzt habe. 

Auch hier zeigen sich schon erste Blüten


----------



## ina1912 (16. Juli 2015)

Sieht ja jetzt richtig gut aus, das Wasser! Mach doch mal ne neue Panoramaaufnahme!
Wie sind doch so neugierig...
lg ina


----------

